
A single smartphone can DoS federal wiretaps - jasonwatkinspdx
http://arstechnica.com/security/news/2009/11/a-single-smartphone-can-dos-federal-wiretaps.ars
======
makmanalp
The funny part is that they could probably sue you for preventing their
wiretap on you.

